# Disable Auto Door Locking



## DJB (Aug 7, 2005)

Just purchased '96 Altima. I find the Auto door locking feature a little annoying. Is there a way to disable this feature so I can have control of when I lock my doors?

Also my key fobs do not work anymore. One of them may work about 20% of the time but only if I am right next to the door. Is there a way to get new fobs to match my car?

Thanks for the help and I appreciate the info given here.

DJB


----------



## SC_tbfd (Jul 19, 2004)

Is there a battery that can be replaced in the remote? 

no help on the auto locking, sorry


----------



## DJB (Aug 7, 2005)

Changed batteries in fob and did not help. I think the button contacts are just worn out.


----------



## JarZe (Nov 6, 2007)

Close the car, put the alarm on (with keyfob) and then unlock the drivers door with the key. This unables the auto lock


----------

